# CQHAM.RU

## Vas1977

, ,     15,      ,   . 
   30  : 

  74 ,       300 , -   600 

- 164 , 500 , 2.2 

 - 173 , 500 , 2.7 . 

     (     ),      ,       ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


 -?
    . :Razz:

----------


## ur4qrc

-5   -4

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Vas1977

> ,    ( 250-500 )


   , ,    -   -  2.7    .  :Sad:  ,   ,    ,  -    ...





> -?


 -     .  ,   ,   ,   ,   3144 ... :Shocked: 




> -5   -4


     ?    100-      ,     ...




> -5   -4


     ?    100-      ,     ...




> SMD 1206  ,   .


  -     ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  .


  1206   .  . ,   40    40 , ,      - ,   1206    .

*  10 ():*

 -

-1- 50 , -2- 100 , -4- 20 , -2- 10 .    -       ... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vas1977

> 5     ,           .


    .  ::::  0.6; 2.2; 2.7; 2.2  0.6 ...

----------


## ua9si

*Vas1977*, 

15-13 
http://board.cqham.ru/index.php?details=119798
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/704a886...1%80%D1%82.xls

----------


## R3AAA

> .


    .      ?
 ,    .     ,  .

        .
    ?
 P.S.    , .   .       109,55 .
 15  100       ,      109,55.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 3144 ...


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R3AAA

...         ...[/QUOTE

   ,  .

----------


## 240

> 


    .    .

----------


## Serg

*Vas1977*,  : http://forum.qrz.ru/inzhenernyy-foru...pf-100-vt.html

       100,          .  -   -3 -2 -3, ,      .       MICA SILVER  15-   .

----------


## AlexW

MICA SILVER        ,         ,         .        -3    600 ,  , -3  ,     (    ) MICA SILVER ,   ,   !        ,        !
 ,        - , MICA SILVER,  !           ,           .

*  13 ():*

  ,   4- MRF150,  ,    SMD,      .

----------


## RA4FIX

: 1.      0,25   2000  :Smile:         .   ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ( 250-500 )  ?





> .


    ,  .



> ?


     ,    .     - *-13*,    ,    * 150* .     .     -    .




> ,     .


-  ,   . ?        .   ,   ,      .
    -  ,           100%  ,  70-80%    .         0%.

----------


## LY1SD

> , 15-5,


  ,    - "".     , ,    . .  .




> .     .


 .  -            .         .       .      - .  ,  , , . ,        -   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

(500 2)     ,    -   ,     -  15-5  470 6,3.       "",   .    100.       -3  470 *16 (!)*.    (  ,  FM-,  SSB - .),   . ,     ,     -  .        ,  .

----------


## UT4FA

> ...    -3 470 16 (!).   ...


   ,        .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## ua9si

*UT4FA*,   

.... ,              .*......

 ....

lib.qrz.ru/files/books/Chetvertkov_II_-_Spravochnik_po_elek  tricheskim_kondensat  oram.djvu


*108-109

----------

rn3zip

----------


## Vas1977

> .             .
>         100 .


    ,   ,  .       15-13,  ,   ,    . 




> ,     - "".     , ,     . .  .


, ,   ,      10... :Sad: 




> ,  .


 ?




> ,        .


-        . 




> -3    -4      -     .


-4    ,   -3  ... :Super:

----------


## RA4FIX

*Vas1977*,    ,  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ivan_007

31-11, 500

----------


## 12701

*Vas1977*, ,         ?

----------


## Vas1977

> Vas1977, ,         ?


 ... ::::

----------

12701

----------

LY1SD,  12701

----------


## LY1SD

> :
> 
> http://dl2kq.de/soft/6-5.htm
> 
>   100%,    .


 !   -   -   ()       *Vas1977. *   , , !  :!:  :Super:

----------


## RU6AI

MURATA GRM42A7U3F101JW31L SMD1808-    ?       ?

----------


## 12701

,         ( .. "  "   .. :Smile:  ) ,    -   ..     ...    ...  .

----------



----------


## CADET

*Vas1977*,    ,     ,  , .

----------


## UN7RX

> ,  ,   6 ?


. 




> ,  ,       ,   ,          (  SSB,       ,      , ,    ?).


       ,        .     ,        . 1.15 .  . ,   .     , "".  Micrometals.   ,    ,   .

----------


## Vas1977

> . 1.15 .


,   .    ,     15 . 
,   -     - ,    2  (     ,   ),      6    .... :Crazy: 



> . 1.15 .


, ,   ,         ,      ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,    ebay    6 , ,  ,  .


 ,   .   ,    ,     ?           .   ,          ,     .    , - ,       -       ,      .   -   ,   ,    ,      ,   ,  ... :Wink: 
      ,        ,     .   ,     ... :Crazy:

----------


## UN7RX

> ,   .   ,    ,     ?


 .     **?     ,                 .    .
 ,    " " ,     ,      ...

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      ?


- -     *icrometals* (  AMIDON)   #2,  -  #6 (  ).           .
,    ,    .

----------


## 12701

*Vas1977*,  !        5-   20        ?    .    . !

----------

12701

----------


## RA1AGB

,        .   20, 50  100.    .

RA1AGB
73

----------


## Vas1977

> 5-   20        ?


  ,    .        ( ),     ,    5    , , 16    -3 ,      1.5    11.6 ,     .  :Sad:   =1.25    10.1 ,     . . .,  ,     10.1 ,  -  16 .   ,     , ,       0.05 .   ,       1.25,   ,    . 
     ,      . ,  ,    RFSimm,     16 . 



    200  360 ,     .    -   ,     1.274   13.4 , ,   , . 



   ,      0.9 ,  (    ) 0.3 . ,  ,  ... :::: 



    ,      35 ,  - 44 .  - , 25 ,  75      .



  -          50  (   ), - 63     ,      , , 25  75 .        (  500  ) , ,  -2.     70, -     ,  - , , 180+180 .
           .       .         ... :Laughing:

----------

LY1SD,  12701

----------

""    .   ?

----------


## RA1AGB

> ""    .   ?


   ,    ,    ATCeramics http://atceramics.com/Capacitors/18/...tor-assemblies

RA1AGB
73

----------


## Vas1977

> MURATA   eb104   " " .


 ,   ,         , ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Vas1977

... ::::  ,          ,   ,       ,        -                  .   .         ... :Laughing:

----------


## RU6AI

PA   (600-1000  )  eb104   .    ""  ,      ?

----------


## Vas1977

> -  -


    ... :Super:  -    ... :Wink:  ,      . ,   ... :Cool: 
  , , ?

----------


## Vas1977

> Voltage - Rated3150V (3.15kV)


 ,      ?  ::::  :Crazy:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## 22

> 


     -   -   ...




> -    ..


,  .     .

----------

> EB104  UA3GDW


     -?


 RV3GW.
 .   !

----------

,  100, 100, 700, 700E.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*AndyL*, 


> ,


     . .    :
 ,  S21     ,   ,    .   .  ,           (    ).

----------


## 240

> (    ).


 .     ,  .   ,     . 
       50,      2 %.

----------


## ru9tr

-          50,   200 ?         2     .     2  ,     ,    .    50     ...    ?

----------


## ra1qea

> ...     2  ,     , ...


 **      200-     2  . ,    ,     50-  .

----------


## ru9tr

> 6  200             .


      - 100 .  -  ,   2   ,    2  ( 140   100 ),    250   ,         -      ,   ,        ,          ...        )))

----------


## UN8GEQ

-     16 - .   RG-58,      (    ),     ,    C ,  .      ...

----------


## UN7RX

.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## RL1L

*ru9tr*, 
      ,         ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RL1L*, 


> ,          ,       .


 ,    "  ,   ".

*R4DM*, 


> ,      -80   250-300 ?      HLA-300.     -100?


.    .
:    105 .

----------

